# Oral Orgasm and then weaker sex.....



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright, so this thing happens at home. 

The wife and I are getting it on so we do the whole foreplay thing. Usually while I perform I almost always try to stay down there as long as I can tell that she's enjoying it. Sometimes if I see she's really into it (most of the time) I continue until she orgasms. All good there I have no problem with any of it however I notice that after she orgasms and we start having sex, she's not into it as much. :scratchhead:

Now I know for me even if I orgasm I'm still into it afterwards :smthumbup:. With her it's almost like she'll orgasm, have sex with me so I can orgasm and then that's it. 

Look I'm not upset that I get to orgasm every time, and in all honesty she doesn't all the time so I know I'm definitely getting the better part of the deal BUT I'm just curious if this happens to other women. Also I'm interested if from a woman's point of view if there is anything I can do right after she orgasms or after we have sex so that we can continue the love making. I'm wondering if sensitivity has something to do with it? While I'm performing oral on her it's fine but as soon as she orgasms it's almost like my tongue is burning her if I keep going. She'll JUMP almost like it's really sensitive. 

I guess I'm getting greedy. lol - I just want to make sure that we BOTH enjoy the entire act to the fullest. 

So LADIES give me some insight here and help a man "try" to make a woman happIER.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Perhaps the issue is that once she orgasms he is 'spent'. She might need to build up again to get back into it. So the foreplay would have to start all over again until she builds up again.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Perhaps the issue is that once she orgasms he is 'spent'. She might need to build up again to get back into it. So the foreplay would have to start all over again until she builds up again.


My wife is like this.

She gets off once and is likely to roll over and crash if I let her.
I joke that she`s the man in the relationship when this happens.

The answer is simple really, don`t get her off.

Drag it out, tease her, make it last a long time before you give her that orgasm.

I don`t do this all the time and usually if I get her off orally I just get myself off having sex with her after but often when we have the time and energy I`ll drag it out like I described above.

If she`s still wide awake after the O do what elegirl suggest, just start over and get her aroused again.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She's not into it as much because she just orgasmed.

It's not hard to understand.

When you orgasm, do you want to keep going? not really, right?


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Like a dude, after I orgasm, i want some thrusting to handle the residual contractions and then to tell you the truth....i want to go to sleep. I can understand why you wife is lackluster after. Shes all done. I usually tell him when I want to orgasm because I like sex to last a long time...that means lots of penetration. Im almost always on the brink of orgasm when he gets going. So he stops and starts a lot. breaks in between but still doing things to each other that are arousing. That way he can get lots of the stuff he likes. When Im very arounsed, im very motivated so its in his best interest to help me stay in that state. Oral sex for us last in stops and starts the entire time we are "having sex". Then we each decide how we want to orgasm and the other is accomodating.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

ThrowAway said:


> Not all women are capable of having (or don't find it easy to have) multiple orgasms.


And even if they can, they don't do it all the time.

Women, like men, get sleepy after sex.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree with the other posters. Make sure she doesn't orgasm right away, tease her a bit, have sex, then go back.

Also, what about you get her off, the have sex, but she uses her toy during the act. I don't find it as sensitive with a toy. The orgasm may even be stronger the second time around.

I understand the whole sensitive thing, if you want to continue, you can't come off of it at all. She should enjoy it as much as the first one.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol Coffee? Nah. My husband just doesn't get me off right out of the gate! That's the OPs problem.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Why not have sex first then go down?


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

For my wife at least, it's not a matter of losing her desire after O. She's happy to continue. But after an O her naughty bits get VERY sensitive, so it's pretty much hands (and other body parts) off for the next 5-10 minutes. Which is fine as it allows for some me time, as in the focus is on me for a time.

So, maybe she's less into it after her O because her body needs a little recovery time rather than having you dive right in, so to speak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, thanks everyone for the input. Some interesting comments. lol

To answer that_girl, yes after I orgasm I have no problem continuing to go at it. Sex doesn't make me tired if anything gives me more energy. I want it more. Of course I get "tired" but at least for me it's no immediately afterwards. 

Also it's not that she falls asleep but more that she gets sensitive in certain areas. I was wondering if this was common in many women. I guess it was more along the lines of do all women hate the taste of seamen. Obviously not, but I still wanted to throw a feeler out there and see where the majority of women stood. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

After my wife has an orgasm her clit is way too sensitive to continue. When I give her oral and she has an orgasm, we will wait a little while. She will give me a little oral or caress my c0ck and balls for 15 or 20 minutes or so. By then she is ready to go again.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I am so very sensitive after an oral O. It usually takes a minute to "refocus" as it were. Dont be offended, it is a compliment to your skills!


----------

